# Adjetivos de primera y segunda clase



## bacchebenevenies

Hola a todos,
Quisiera preguntar acerca de una duda bastante básica de la lengua latina: los adjetivos de primera y segunda clase y su declinación. 

En realidad tengo una teoría, pero no estoy seguro de que sea cierta, así que espero que me puedan corregir.
Adjetivos de segunda clase
Siguen la tercera declinación y se pueden declinar con sustantivos de cualquier declinación pero siempre siguiendo a la tercera. Es decir que pueden modificar a "populus" pero sería "ingens pupulus" de todas maneras. ¿No? Así sería "ingens" para cualquier sustantivo masculino.
Adjetivos de primera clase
Siguen la primera y segunda declinación y se pueden declinar, también, con sustantivos de cualquier declinación pero siempre siguiendo a la primera (en caso de sustantivo femenino) y a la segunda (en caso de sustantivo masculino).

También quisiera saber la diferencia entre los adjetivos declinados de esta forma:
"Acer, acris, acre" y "ingens, ingentis" (es decir, tres formas y dos, respectivamente).

Espero su respuesta
Muchas gracias!


----------



## miguel89

bacchebenevenies said:


> Hola a todos,
> Quisiera preguntar acerca de una duda bastante básica de la lengua latina: los adjetivos de primera y segunda clase y su declinación.
> 
> En realidad tengo una teoría, pero no estoy seguro de que sea cierta, así que espero que me puedan corregir.
> Adjetivos de segunda clase
> Siguen la tercera declinación y se pueden declinar con sustantivos de cualquier declinación pero siempre siguiendo a la tercera. Es decir que pueden modificar a "populus" pero sería "ingens pupulus" de todas maneras. ¿No? Así sería "ingens" para cualquier sustantivo masculino. Ingens puede ser m., f. y n.
> Adjetivos de primera clase
> Siguen la primera y segunda declinación y se pueden declinar, también, con sustantivos de cualquier declinación pero siempre siguiendo a la primera (en caso de sustantivo femenino) y a la segunda (en caso de sustantivo masculino). Algunos sustantivos masculinos pertenecen a la primera y algunos femeninos a la segunda. Tenés que guiarte sólo por el género de las palabras, no por la declinación a la que pertenezcan.
> 
> También quisiera saber la diferencia entre los adjetivos declinados de esta forma:
> "Acer, acris, acre" y "ingens, ingentis" (es decir, tres formas y dos, respectivamente).
> 
> Espero su respuesta
> Muchas gracias!


Lo que decís de los adjetivos está bien; es así, con las salvedades que anoté en azul.

Acer, masculino; acris; femenino; acre, neutro.
Ingens, masculino, femenino y neutro; ingentis, genitivo.

Hay otros adjetivos de segunda clase que tienen dos formas, una para el masculino y el femenino, otra para el neutro:
fortis, m. y f.; forte, n.


----------



## bacchebenevenies

¡Muchas gracias!
Pero
¿Cómo sería la declinación del femenino, como "acris"?
Otra cosita, ¿los adjetivos de segunda clase varían en su declinación dependiendo de la declinación del sustantivo modificado? Por ejemplo, si el que se modifica es un imparisílabo de tercera, ¿el genitivo será -um? O un en caso de un sustantivo de tercera imparisílabo neutro, ¿el nominativo plural del adjetivo será -a o tendrá una terminación -ia como el neutro parisílabo?

Te agradezco mucho


----------



## miguel89

bacchebenevenies said:


> ¡Muchas gracias!
> Pero
> ¿Cómo sería la declinación del femenino, como "acris"?


Igual a la de _acer_, salvo en el nominativo (y vocativo) singular.



bacchebenevenies said:


> Otra cosita, ¿los adjetivos de segunda clase varían en su declinación dependiendo de la declinación del sustantivo modificado?


No, no depende de eso. Lo único que concuerda entre los adjetivos y los sustantivos es el género, el número y el caso; todo lo demás es independiente.

Saludos


----------



## Xaq

nominative/vocative singular is the only difference, it's a regular third declension adjective


----------



## bacchebenevenies

Muchísimas gracias!
Me han aclarado todas las dudas.

Thank you very much, Xaq.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete!

A late footnote to the foregoing discussion. The vast majority of what in English are known as 3rd-declension adjectives (i.e. those of the _fortis_ / _ingens_ / _audax_ types) are bi-terminal, that is, Masc. and Fem. forms are identical throughout, and the neuter only differs (where it does) in the nom. and acc. cases.

But a small sub-group is tri-terminal in those cases, and then only in the singular. See Allen/Greenough:

www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?d...4.0001:part=1:section=18&highlight=adjectives


----------

